# Something To have a little fun with



## reddwil (Jun 25, 2008)

Finished making me some cornhole boards tonight. We have really got hooked on this game. I have been throwing shoes for years, but as I get older the joints take longer to recover. Not to take away from the great craftsmanship of the forum. Just thought they turned out nice and wanted to share.


----------



## pentex (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I think they look good. I have no idea what these are or what you do with them. I guess it is something us Texan's don't do. Anyway, looks good.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 25, 2008)

those are the nicest looking cornholers i've seen. here in iowa, it's just plywood and con bags. harold, it's a toss game where you try to get a small corn filled sack into the hole. thus the corn-holing. it's remarkably addictive.  very popular at tailgates.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks nice, but they should have an OSU logo to make them look really nice</u>.

Chris

Go Bucks!


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 25, 2008)

Cornholing. That's the best name they could come up with? Really? hehehehe  []

Actually, it looks like a fun game!

Do you get partial points for landing it on the board? Is there a trick to sorta hitting short and scooting them in there, or do you go for the hole-in-one thing? I'd Google it, but I'm sort of afraid about what would come up. [:0]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah! If you're not careful, you might get yourself on a list at the local FBI shop!!!!! ...if you know what I mean!


----------



## MDWine (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you paint your "G", or use a decal?  I've been wanting to do a set of the for 4 years, now the boy has graduated, butI haven't "moved on". Tailgating, high school and college football !!!  what more do we need?

Nice job on the boards!

(Your drumline captain in my cousin's son!)


----------



## reddwil (Jun 26, 2008)

MD, the "G's" are painted on. I actually built the boards several weeks ago. The kids were gone to camp this week so I finally was able to get them painted. It has become our after dinner entertainment. Although, after the last 2 nights performance at the College World Series, that "G" might get painted over


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## woodman928 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pentex_
> 
> Well, I think they look good. I have no idea what these are or what you do with them. I guess it is something us Texan's don't do. Anyway, looks good.



Thats what you Texans call pitchin washers same idea only with corn bags


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 26, 2008)

Boy do I feel old!!  I never thought I would live to see the day that corn holing would become a spectator sport!!!!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 26, 2008)

Corn Holing?

Is the "G" it's rating?


----------



## fstepanski (Jun 26, 2008)

Never heard of it either, thanks to Google I'll be darned they have a website:

http://www.playcornhole.org/whatis.shtml


----------



## JohnU (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice looking "Cornholers".  Thats a phrase I never thought I would say!


----------



## BruceK (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you see the hats on the website?  Imagine the looks one would get in areas that are not cornhole savvy!


----------



## DocStram (Jun 30, 2008)

<center>
"Sic 'em Dawgs!!"</center>


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to put Redd out of his misery and send him a PM.  

Rob

Note:  My original post has been edited (by me), for the sake of good taste.


----------

